# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Suche Sprachtrainer fuer meinen "Harzer Roller"

## Samuianer

.. wie:

"gibt es es Kaese in T.?"

oder:  

"schwarzbrot?"

"kann ich mein Auto mitnehmen?"

"Gibt es Versicherungen?"

.."wird sich meine Katze dort einleben koennen?"

"..Kan ich meine zukuenftige Frau mitnehmen, sie war bei unserer Bekanntschschaft noch Jungfrau!?"

Fuehle ich mich foermlich gezwungen auch eine Frage zu stellen!

Also: 

"Suche Sprachtrainer fuer meinen "Harzer Roller" 2x die Woche dem Kanaren die Thai Sprache beibringt!"

Die ersten Worte duerfen ganz einfache, ein bis zwei silbrig sein, mir schwebt da z.B. "Ting-Tong" oder "Baa" vor.

(Vorschlaege bitte!)

Der geeignete Trainer wird unter den Antragstellern nach Erfahrung und Koennen ausgewaehlt!

Salaer, Unterkunft, Renten-und Sozialversicherungsfortzahlungen, sowie der Rechtsweg von vornherein AUSGESCHLOSSEN! Selbsttversorgende Ueberlebenskuenstler und ernsthaft an einer besseren Welt interessierte und bemuehte Menschen sind gefragt, KEINE Sozialschmarotzer und Dauerabhaenger!  :cool:

----------

Interessant ist doch, dass immer nach einer Forenreinigung solche Threads überhand nehmen. Und dies ausschliesslich von Frischmembern.

.......werden da Androiden gezeugt, die den Labberfluss aufrecht erhalten und wegweisend sein sollen ?

Bei so vielen Karteileichen wie da............ wen würde das noch erstaunen ?



Vielleicht kommt ja Phimax deswegen nimmer zum schreiben unter seinem Nick......?
Vielelicht entrichtet ja Visitor dem Alhas pro erstellten Nick die Summe einer Pfandflasche ?

----------


## big_cloud

Nutella wie es leibt und schreibt
Das ist halt RTL2niveauvoll

komm aussem Lachen kaum noch raus  ::

----------


## Samuianer

Stefan: Absolute Spitze!!! Hoch3!
 Das fiel mir dieser tage auch auf.. hoechst komische Haeufung von Neumit-Gliedern!

----------


## big_cloud

Katze mit nach Siam nehmen :schuettel:
wer traegt schon Eulen nach Athen

----------

> "Suche Sprachtrainer fuer meinen "Harzer Roller"


*Muß Man das jetzt verstehen können? Oder tut das nicht not.*

----------


## Samuianer

Nee, musste nich; helf ich dir bei..

@doc: ein "Harzer Roller" ist eine besondere Zuechtung von Kanarienvoegeln!

Wobei es mir nicht so auf die Kanarien, mehr auf das Letztere ankommt!

Aber stell dir vor da gibt es sogar ein Museum!

hier entlang:

es soll sogar welche geben die koennen "Coloratur" singen!

Dann gibt es noch die Haerte-Fall-Variante DEN Harzer Roller!

_"Seine Laibe sind meistens klein und rund (Handkäse, Taler) oder rollenförmig (Stangenkäse). Oft werden kleine Ballen aneinandergereiht als Rolle verkauft, was dem Käse im Volksmund auch den Namen Harzer Roller gab. Dieser Name bezeichnet allerdings ursprünglich eine Harzer Kanarienvogel-Art."_

aus dem Wiki...


...noch Fragen? Dann frage....!  :cool:

----------

Bin ja mal gespannt, wann Chak seinen Klopapiertread wieder hochholt, oder soll ich das machen ?

René

----------


## Samuianer

Du meinst den Thread der laengsten Serviette der Welt? 
Kenn ich nicht raus damit!
Behandelt der den Inhalt der gestrickten Zipfelmuetzen auf den Rueckablagen in deutschen PKW's?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Behandelt der den Inhalt der gestrickten Zipfelmuetzen auf den Rueckablagen in deutschen PKW's?


Diese sind fast gänzlich aus dem deutschen Straßenbild verschwunden, warst wohl lange nicht mehr hier in Deutschland, was?

----------

> Behandelt der den Inhalt der gestrickten Zipfelmuetzen auf den Rueckablagen in deutschen PKW's?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Diese sind fast gänzlich aus dem deutschen Straßenbild verschwunden, warst wohl lange nicht mehr hier in Deutschland, was?


Heute morgen fuhr noch so ein Teil vor mir her! Nichts verschwunden, im Ruhrgebiet (Pott) immer noch angesagt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

Hat doch was, oderrrrr?

Bin immer wieder fasziniert, von dem Anblick, vor allem aber von den Gedanken die dahinterstehen!

Hier in T. haben sie dieses enormen Schmuckkistchen mit Zewa "Wisch&Wech" auf der Ablage!

Aehnlich, aber etwas kreativer!

Aber 'n Sprachtrainer hat sich noch nicht gemeldet!

hab schon ueberlegt ob es vielleicht moeglich ist so eine digitales Teil herzunehmen und die Tasten bunt zu gestalten das der Piepmatz sich dann selbst trainieren kann - waer doch 'ne echte Aufgabe, oder?  :cool:

----------

Zurück zum Thema.

Was mich auch immer erstaunt ist die Ahnungslosigkeit der zahlreichen Dumpfbacken da drüben. 

Kommt mir meist so vor: Derren Tilak weis es auch nciht so ganz und damit er Ruhe gibt, wird halt etwas fantasievoll ausgeschmückt oder wenn möglich zum eigenen Nutzen verdreht. Kasperle nimmt dies, wie es seiner Erziehung würdig ist, als die volle und einzige Wahrheit an.


Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel:

Mixed Ehepaar inkl Kind sieht ihre Zukunft 2008 in Thailand. Der Mann hat schon unendliche Ideen wie er dort geschäftlich tätig werden kann.

Nun stellt er allerdings die Frage, wie es denn so ist an dem neuen ausgewählten Ort in Thailand - die Rede ist von Kanchanaburi.

------------------------------------- 

Man liest ja immer wieder, dass es Probleme geben könnte in der Zweisamkeit wegen der geistigen Ebene der Komunikation. Oftmals liest man da drüben, dass da Defizite bei der Thaifrau vorhanden sein sollen.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Blitzleuchten auf Dauer nicht die Arschkarte ziehen. Eine Thai mag vielleicht nur die Grundschule gehabt haben, aber das Leben lernte sie eine gewisse Bauernschläue zu erreichen.


-------------------------------------------


Wäre es nicht normal, dass man sich zuerst vor Ort umsieht?

----------

> Wäre es nicht normal, dass man sich zuerst vor Ort umsieht?


Wieso, dafür gibt es doch das Vorum, oder verstehe ich da, schon wieder, was falsch?  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Wieso, dafür gibt es doch das Vorum


Wohl eher das *F*orum!

----------


## Met Prik

> Bin ja mal gespannt, wann Chak seinen Klopapiertread wieder hochholt, oder soll ich das machen ?


Nicht zu vergessen: "Wie heiss ist euer Badewasser?"  ::

----------

Oder welchen Rasierer benutzt eure Holde.

----------


## odd

Nein ich fande den mit 'lasst ihr eure Frau alleine Fliegen' gigantisch.

----------


## Samuianer

ja, raus fliegen!  :cool: 

wer wird denn schon mit 'nem Eimer Wasser ans Meer fahren, das sind Schattenparkierer, Warmduscher, Sitzpinkler!

Also wo kann ich einen digitalen Sprachfuehrer mit farbigen Tasten sprich Kii-Board erwerben im Panthip vielleicht?

Mein Harzer Roller d.h. seine Kommunikationskuenste fuer die Integration hier in T. liegt mir unheimlich am Herzen.

----------

